# Paul George is now dunking at practice



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Paul George is not going to return to the Indiana Pacers this season. The two-time All-Star broke his right leg during a shoe-selling Team USA exhibition last August, the Pacers applied for and received an injured player exception soon after. Despite some initial encouraging signs the time frame just isn’t right for him to come back to a Pacer team that is currently 10 games out of .500 and a game and a half out of a playoff bracket that Indiana’s front office probably don’t want to leap into.
> 
> Yet, in the cold of the Midwestern winter, there is this to behold:
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...ndiana-pacers--practice--video-205732822.html

Video in link. Great to see. Hopefully he's recovering faster than he initially thought.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...ndiana-pacers--practice--video-205732822.html
> 
> Video in link. Great to see. Hopefully he's recovering faster than he initially thought.


If the Pacers somehow make the 8th seed, I hope Paul George is throwing between the legs 360 windmill dunks during pre game warm ups and then telling the media he isn't healthy enough to play. The Bulls fans around here would rip me apart.


----------

